# Butterfly Milkweed Honey Taste Opinions



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

If you are talking about Pleurisy Root or Butterfly weed (_Asclepius tuberosa_), you shouldn't expect it to bloom in its first year from seed. I think it can also be propagated by divisions. In some states it is a protected plant, so unless you are on your own land, you can't dig it up and move or divide it.

I have no idea of what kind of honey it makes but for a varietal honey wouldn't you have to have a very large, dense stand (acres?) Is it so attractive to bees that they will work it in preference over other flowers during its bloom period? That I think is the main question. Where I live in northern NY, I've never seen enough of it in any one place to make it anything more than a component among many other sources of nectar. I have some (several dozen plants) and I can't say that I think I ever get a distinct crop of honey from it. The bees (and every other kind of bug) seem to find it very tasty, but they are also working clover, honeysuckle, buckwheat and scads of other blossoms at the same time.


----------



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for the response Enjambres,
Yes I wasn't expecting flowering this year, but you are correct. In my area, the bees are all over it, even in little spots that it does appear in our hay fields. I plan to plant 1-2 acres. During the time of bloom in my region it lines up great with our local dearth, so it would be a wonderful flower for the application. This is just one of the sources of nectar i have in the works on my property.
I also have lots of established plants, but nothing compared to acreage of it. 
Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

nlk,

I see you are not far from me. There is an ENDLESS amount of free seed available, along roadsides and on disturbed areas. This past year, I collected thousands and thousands of them and spread them around my farm, mostly for some color. The small amount of them that were already blooming there were covered in bees. 

J


----------



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

Sounds like you're going to be in a great spot Cub! 

Yeah that's how I acquired some of mine!


----------

